# CRocs!!!



## Rhodes (Mar 1, 2012)

Should they really be dwa? Having kept crocs and know people that do are they really anymore dangerous than a big retic or a big Burm? Sure care and consideration of the teeth end is a big thing but they are capable of learning to feed from tools and understand basic commands more than a snake? 
What do u reckon?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes they should be on DWA as should some other animals that are not on it and some should not which are BUT the main problem I think is DWAL should be uniform for ALL. one set of rules/price so on for everywere in the UK. as what one council say is ok another says no so on and on and it can make it hard for "serious" owners to get a DWAL. which as its very easy to get hold of DWA animals without a licence, as it is differant by LA it can be and is made too hard for alot that they decide its easy not to get a licence.

so my end point is DWAL needs changing to one group of people dishing out the licences with ALWAYS the same rules/ prices.


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 1, 2012)

*Agree*

Some councils see it as a reason to get some more money in!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't really think the council sees it as getting money in, it's more of a deterrent - as they aren't comfortable with someone keeping said species. 

An extra 1k from one person in the council isn't going to go far in real terms.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

without the licence.. so many morons would go out and buy some.. get scared and release them into the wild -.- 

shame the people who hand out the licences are morons too >.>


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Rhodes said:


> Should they really be dwa? Having kept crocs and know people that do are they really anymore dangerous than a big retic or a big Burm? Sure care and consideration of the teeth end is a big thing but they are capable of learning to feed from tools and understand basic commands more than a snake?
> What do u reckon?


its all relitive isnt it, i mean a nile/salty/american alligator can kill you easily and eat you when adult, but some of the dwarf species and caimen can fu*k you up but not neccesarily easily kill you, i think its all to do with knowlegable experienced keepers and not idiots keeping them, I beleive there lots of changes neede on the DWAL licensing but crocs should deffo stay on,


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i still think its odd that u can keep something that can potentially rip u appart but yet u cant get a pitbull on a dwa but u can a wolf


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> i still think its odd that u can keep something that can potentially rip u appart but yet u cant get a pitbull on a dwa but u can a wolf


It's probably because you would have to take the pit bull for a walk which means it will encounter people, potentially children. You aren't going to go walking down the street with a crocodile so it won't be exposed to the public.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> i still think its odd that u can keep something that can potentially rip u appart but yet u cant get a pitbull on a dwa but u can a wolf


Well a pitbull is not a dangerous *wild* animal is it.


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 1, 2012)

*Things with teeth??*

Ownership responsibility is considered with dogs why not dwas ?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Rhodes said:


> Ownership responsibility is considered with dogs why not dwas ?


It is. If we are irresponsible, we lose our license.
But why not non DWA's? They're the ones causing all the problems.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ArmyBoy said:


> It's probably because you would have to take the pit bull for a walk which means it will encounter people, potentially children. You aren't going to go walking down the street with a crocodile so it won't be exposed to the public.


but as long as its muzzled then theres no issues its no different to owning a wolf there on dwa and u can take them for a walk if im right chimps are dwa and they have them exposed to the public all the time makes no sense the whole dwa thing is a crock of :censor: its wrong in so many ways i sometimes dont blame people for keeping illegally. should be a standard price across the uk and i agree all handlers should carry there own antivenine to own the species but it needs revising big time as ive said before some of the spiders that per shops are selling now are probably more agressive and do more damage to u than some venomous dwa imho get the experts in get it standardidsesd and get them to choose what should and shouldnt be on it based on expirience not myth


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> but as long as its muzzled then theres no issues its no different to owning a wolf there on dwa and u can take them for a walk if im right chimps are dwa and they have them exposed to the public all the time makes no sense the whole dwa thing is a crock of :censor: its wrong in so many ways i sometimes dont blame people for keeping illegally. should be a standard price across the uk and i agree all handlers should carry there own antivenine to own the species but it needs revising big time as ive said before some of the spiders that per shops are selling now are probably more agressive and do more damage to u than some venomous dwa imho get the experts in get it standardidsesd and get them to choose what should and shouldnt be on it based on expirience not myth


Are you high when you write your posts or are you just that dumb? (serious question). There is literally no logic at all, in anything you say.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

mikeyb said:


> i still think its odd that u can keep something that can potentially rip u appart but yet u cant get a pitbull on a dwa but u can a wolf


ive asked sevral times but not yet had a arnswer to this, are you the second coming of viper lover?

Maybe look into the history of pitbulls and the politics of the time they got banned for the arnswer to why you cant get them, it was a simple knee jerk reaction to keep the majority of genral public feeling safe and happy.

As for crocs off the dwa list, never going to happen and rightly so..


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

blood and guts said:


> ive asked sevral times but not yet had a arnswer to this, are you the second coming of viper lover?
> 
> Maybe look into the history of pitbulls and the politics of the time they got banned for the arnswer to why you cant get them, it was a simple knee jerk reaction to keep the majority of genral public feeling safe and happy.
> 
> As for crocs off the dwa list, never going to happen and rightly so..


never suggested crocs should come off wat im getting too is i can get dwa and own a wolf and this can be exposed to the public yet a pitbull cant surely they should of just been added to dwa for the people that do appreciate the breed its no different to if the eu follows the yanks and bans the exotics i totally agree a licence should be in place but it should be revised and standardised


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> never suggested crocs should come off wat im getting too is i can get dwa and own a wolf and this can be exposed to the public yet a pitbull cant surely they should of just been added to dwa for the people that do appreciate the breed its no different to if the eu follows the yanks and bans the exotics i totally agree a licence should be in place but it should be revised and standardised


Ok tell me where it says you can take a Wolf out and expose it to the public? 

Any DWA listed animal, must be in a suitable enclosure in which that the public cannot gain access too, or the animal cannot come into contact with the public. This is not different for any DWA animal, whether that be a croc, snake, wolf or what have you. 

By your logic, if you can take a wolf out into the public - you should be able to do the same for any other DWAA listed animal.

Oh, and since when have chimps come into with the public all the time? I've yet to see one in town, but il be sure to keep my eye out next time.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

mikeyb said:


> never suggested crocs should come off wat im getting too is i can get dwa and own a wolf and this can be exposed to the public yet a pitbull cant surely they should of just been added to dwa for the people that do appreciate the breed its no different to if the eu follows the yanks and bans the exotics i totally agree a licence should be in place but it should be revised and standardised


So you can walk a wolf in public? yes the system needs work but i think befor you comment again you should get a better idea of whats what yourself?

and now i can walk my wold in public im going to the local park:whistling2:


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Part of me questions whether this is a troll thread... It's fundamentally ridiculous to suggest crocs shouldn't be under the DWA. Your argument regarding Big Burms and Retics is flawed also, indeed, some would argue that some of the bigger snakes should be under the DWA anyway - but that is a different debate.

Certainly, I'd rather see Burms and Retics come under the DWA than Crocs being delisted... It would give way to irresponsible ownership which has dangerous results; for both other humans and the animal itself.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> but as long as its muzzled then theres no issues its no different to owning a wolf there on dwa and u can take them for a walk if im right chimps are dwa and they have them exposed to the public all the time makes no sense *the whole dwa thing is a crock of* :censor: *its wrong in so many ways i sometimes dont blame people for keeping illegally*. should be a standard price across the uk and i agree all handlers should carry there own antivenine to own the species but it needs revising big time as ive said before some of the spiders that per shops are selling now are probably more agressive and do more damage to u than some venomous dwa imho get the experts in get it standardidsesd and get them to choose what should and shouldnt be on it based on expirience not myth


Thats because you have no idea what you're talking about. You clearly think people take their pet wolves for walkies, and go out shopping with a chimp. That makes what you say on the subject pointless. You just don't know enough of the facts to be able to have a valid opinion.

Who's experience should be used to choose what goes on the list? Who would have the final say? What you see as hard to handle, may seem easy to others. What you class as being none-dangerous, may have a much higher 'kill factor' (including none dwa's - horses, cattle, domestic dogs, bees, piranaha ect) than some of the lesser toxic vipers, such as our own adder.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

erm, can sorta see reasoning(not the whole wolf debate thats in a world of its own)

but i really think it should stay as is lol, otherwise your average dwarf croc will become your new huge dog to pretend your 'ard.

Can see it now bunch of :censor: heads sitting outside spar with their flagon, walking a croc.

in all seriousness, you will end up with people throwing them in rivers and crap as soon as they get too big, or soon as their child who always wanted a croc gets bitten. 

same of course can be said for the huge snakes and lizards a like, but thats a different debate


----------



## deano198888 (Nov 22, 2009)

not sure if its been said but pitbulls can still be kept in the uk as long as they are muzzled when out but all so have to be licened microchipped and tattooed


----------



## Daz1989 (Apr 22, 2009)

deano198888 said:


> not sure if its been said but pitbulls can still be kept in the uk as long as they are muzzled when out but all so have to be licened microchipped and tattooed


Only in some circumstances.


----------



## deano198888 (Nov 22, 2009)

Daz1989 said:


> Only in some circumstances.


 i only say that as i saw it on a programme on tv as i thought they were completely illegal it said what what was required to keep a pit bull


----------

